# Importing from the states???



## Eskins (Nov 28, 2012)

So I'm looking to stock my 265 with so fish from aquascapeonline.com ....the only thing is its an American company any ideas on how to get the fish here without paying an Arm and a leg for shipping??

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Eskins said:


> So I'm looking to stock my 265 with so fish from aquascapeonline.com ....the only thing is its an American company any ideas on how to get the fish here without paying an Arm and a leg for shipping??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


 You need to ship to a USA address like Niagara Falls, and go pick it up yourself, and declare it to Canada Customs, yourself. You will find that shipping within the continental USA is very cheap.


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

You need to have an American address in a town/city on the other side of the border, like the Main USPS or the UPS office. You'll need to drive, pick the box up and drive back through the border. You are allowed a maximum of 10 fish according to the Canadian Regulations.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Which fish on their list are you interested in? In many cases Canadian shops are cheaper for many of the species on their list. Especially with the close to 40% exchange the banks are charging


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

In my humble opinion, you are taking a risk on a couple of fronts. I personally need to see the fish before it goes in my tank. I'm very picky about my fish. Second, they will be under more stress being shipped from the states, than getting fish that have settled in and are eating locally, then just a couple of hours at most and they are in the tank.

Add to that the exchange being stupid right now, I don't see the benefit. Get a good rapport with a local supplier and they will bring in what you want. Just IMHO


----------



## Eskins (Nov 28, 2012)

menagerie said:


> Which fish on their list are you interested in? In many cases Canadian shops are cheaper for many of the species on their list. Especially with the close to 40% exchange the banks are charging


I was looking to buy about 6 of the odoes ( African pike) I've been searching locally for a few months and found some but they were terribly over priced

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I do cross the border to pick up fish that I cannot get in Canada. I do not cross the border to buy fish that I can get in Canada. I agree that Matt. If you can find someone to work with locally it is much better for the fish.
I can tell you that by the time I drive down, pick up my order at CBI, come through customs, pay the taxes, drive home, acclimate, it is almost a full day.
It's your call. I can tell you that importing is straightforward. You are allowed to import for personal aquariums, up to 10 fish every 3 months. If you do decide to do this, make sure you bring your invoice, that it had all the Latin names on it, and that you have confirmed all fish are not restricted for trade. If you check Red List and take note of their status, you should be fine.

And since this is 2 weeks before Christmas I have been warned the lines at CBI can be up to 3 hours. Customs will be long, too. So be sure you want to do this.


----------

